# Grout touch-up



## Bob Mariani (Nov 28, 2008)

Is there any issues with minor touch up of a grout job done about two weeks ago. 1/4" sanded grout. Some are "cleaned out" too deep leaving a concove look. 
Also what should a perfect joint look like. Concave? Flat?


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

You would need to cut at least 2/3 of the grout out of any joints you plan to touch up.

Grout joints should be as full, and flush with the edge of the tile as possible. You will almost always have a little bit of a concave shape to the joint, just try to minimize that as much as possible.


----------



## kevjob (Aug 14, 2006)

Bob i use to live in Monroe in high school and hung out in sandy hook at black bridge 20 years ago.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Nov 28, 2008)

kevjob said:


> Bob i use to live in Monroe in high school and hung out in sandy hook at black bridge 20 years ago.


 And I moved here from Vail Co, I made the poorer move for sure. I had long distances to the supplies and had too many speeding tickets. (42) so they kicked my out of the state. Loved it there.!


----------



## Bob Mariani (Nov 28, 2008)

HS345 said:


> You would need to cut at least 2/3 of the grout out of any joints you plan to touch up.
> 
> Grout joints should be as full, and flush with the edge of the tile as possible. You will almost always have a little bit of a concave shape to the joint, just try to minimize that as much as possible.


What I am trying to fix, is a few joints are too concave and you feel the tile edge with socks in the morning. Turned my back a few hours...damn... So what I want to know is in this case can I just grout over this, it was done two weeks ago.


----------



## MMC73 (Aug 31, 2008)

Bob Mariani said:


> What I am trying to fix, is a few joints are too concave and you feel the tile edge with socks in the morning. Turned my back a few hours...damn... So what I want to know is in this case can I just grout over this, it was done two weeks ago.


You will need to remove the existing grout before regrouting. If you dont do that the end result will be grout that is uneven that does not want to stay in the joint. Also if the tile was sealed, which I am going to assume it was the grout will not adhere well or at all to the existing.


----------



## Bob Mariani (Nov 28, 2008)

grout or tile is not yet sealed. it is porcelain tile 18 X 18 with 1/4" joints. I will remove it with my hand multi-master


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

> grout or tile is not yet sealed. it is porcelain tile 18 X 18 with 1/4" joints. I will remove it with my hand multi-master
> Bob,


Yep, that's the way to go, sealed, or not. Gotta love the Multi-Master.

Obviously, you don't have to remove the grout on the whole floor, just the areas you want to repair. If you square up to the next intersecting joint, the repair will be less apparent, or, if you're lucky, not visible at all. :thumbsup:


----------

